# Fidlock water bottle



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone here use the Fidlock water bottle? I'm wondering if the bottle rattles at all on the mount.


----------



## tweeder82o (Oct 1, 2018)

works greats. don't even notice that the bottle is there.


----------

